# Quote HAPPY



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Only joined this site back in January but now with a motorhome firmly stuck in the drive I feel I have a right to speak out.

It would make a BIG change, just once in a while, maybe each week, we can have a HAPPY day, where all your posts must finish in a positive way that highlights this "hobby" of motorhoming has a positive thing to do.

The reason is that like most of you, I have spent a great deal of hard earned cash on a Motorhome and since doing so everytime I come on this sight you have all changed to winging every other edit (of course there are some exceptions)

Did you have a nice weekend, we did, we went to Hampton Court had a great day out and the van was brilliant, we didn't get broken in to and some kids helped us pack the Awning away.
Broke down on the way home but within 10 mins the AA people were with us and got us started and on the way. What a wonderful day!.

So, lets get a happy day, where all the posts are positive and anyone winging will be suspend for 7 days!

B


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but we're a Nation of Whingers....................only joking.

We DO have lots of Happy posts, it's just our nature to 'disect' every post when we're not out enjoying ourselves.

I'm sure if you could see the faces of many 'posters' they are having a chuckle when they hit 'submit'


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I think your right Ian, read some of my posts and please, dont even mention Blair to me!!!!

lol

B


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ha ha

Absolutley brilliant post BERTHA

Can i just say that we went away last weekend, with 2 teenage kids who say they don't want to do it anymore because its boring.

We stopped at a lovely site called Townsend Touring Park Herefordshire, and had an absolute blast. There was a gang of ducks, that would do anything for bread, led by a strange Goose without a partner. There was a farm shop where we got some brilliant steaks and the the best bacon i have ever tasted.

And still i moan about hook up leads.

Thanks for the post - I'll get a life

In fact, I allready have one but sometimes don't realise it  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Dave,

Did you see the post from the ducks about you they are not happy!!

B


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bertha

Do you know something ...you are dead right...we go away every week for a day or three and always have a great time. We return home refreshed, my other half goes off and earns a crust for a day or so and I come on here and listen to all these problems and opinions, I do try to help sort some of them out and throw in an occasional opinion of my own.....by the third or fourth day I need a break so off we go again........ 8O 

Oh I nearly forgot this post has to end HAPPY.....................
:big1: 


Mike


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Spykal

And BERTHA - I was a complete gentleman with the ducks, anyone who says otherwise will get a writ.

Hmm - Is it true your wife can't testify against you ?    

Dave


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Its what the ducks said about you and the geese I found offensive!!


And yes Dave, I have had lot of great advise from people like you on this site, which is still one of the best for MH'ers.

I am just looking for £50k+ worth of happiness, has I write i have just thought of something, I have not long come back from Hong Kong and for £50k you can buy a village full of Philippineo Women for a Year - that would make a interesting post topic!!!

No, far happier being here with my MH, morgage, wife, 4 kids, rabbit, dog, cat, 40x30ft conifers that need cutting and the joy of getting on the train in to London where women the women take contraception because we are packed in so tightly without seats.
I would miss all this if I went to the philippines!! lol


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

there you go Bertha...........join the POSITIVE section :lol:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ah Well 

Thanks for the posts 

I'm off to bed laughing - I'm normally a grumpy person late at night  

Just a bit worried about revengeful Ducks and Geese now Bertha :lol: 

Dave


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Bertha
> 
> We return home refreshed,
> 
> Mike


Whats all this refreshed business spykal. When we come home from a long weekend enjoying the motorhomers life.....I feel absolutely Kna****red.....
............BUT HAPPY


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *BERTHA*. Have a Happy Day? That's a load of C***. However, you have yourself a nice day. Ya hear? :wink:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

What a lovely thought Bertha. However, there was a phrase that was used in the RAF that said "A moaning airman was a happy airman"
Have a great weekend everyone, we are off to Ripon.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi BERTHA,

Why just a happy *Day*, why not everyday.

Okay to be serious for moment, obviously that would not work. :lol:

I agree with you about the amount of negative posts you can read here, but that is some people's way, we can't all be positive all the time I suppose.

I do tend to leave my gripes outside whenever possible and just want to enjoy a natter and a laugh with like-minded people.

Anything worth taking seriously is worth making fun of. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Have to say I was disappointed with the problems that arose with my van soon after purchase, but:- 
South Yorkshire Caravans fixed my accident damage to an extremely high level, provided the friendliest service I've encountered, and then sorted my noisy shower. (not the kids - they've left home). 
SO - thats 3 positives. 
TB Turbo of Lancaster have transformed the van into something that puts a silly grin on your face. It holds 70 and more, up hill and down dale, and my fuel consumption has dropped from <20 mpg to > 25 mpg. Well worth doing. 
SO - thats 2 positives. 
We had a 'blinding' weekend with friends and a few bottles at Buxton last week. The pains gone, and I could see again by Sunday lunchtime. 
SO - thats 2 positives. 
We are off to France in 4 weeks time. 
SO - thats 14 positives = the number of days not at work. 
I'm alive, and able to enjoy all this 
SO thats beyond price.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

I think it all depends on whether your glass is half empty or half full.  Me? My glass is always half full :lol: 
Anne


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

annej said:


> I think it all depends on whether your glass is half empty or half full.  Me? My glass is always half full :lol:
> Anne


So you are the perpetual Optomist? :wink:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

No, I just always have a half full glass :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Anne


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Mines always half empty so I have to keep filling it up. :wink:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Mine's is always half full, and guess what ? I have to keep filling mine up too :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O The only trouble is. Sandy empties the bottle first. :evil:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

See, you lot can be cheerful, its Thursday now so we can get back to moaning so, 
I hear Tony Blair is appointing a Jamaican Czar to increase the amount of speed cameras in the UK while increasing the size of the fine. I also think that chap from the Caravan Club is absolutely correct to try and stop wild camping!
Calor Gas will be adopting the Italian standard for all gas regulators and bottles from 2007

God bless america.

H


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Bertha,
Oh no, no moaning  And please, no Tony Blair (don't start me, please) I only need the slightest nudge to get on my high horse about him :roll: 
Anne


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O What's wrong with Tony Blair? I have stated trillions of times on other threads ' He is no worse and no better than all the other (work for themselves and family and sidekicks) Politicians'. :roll:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O What's wrong with Tony Blair? I have stated trillions of times ................................... :roll:


..............and how many BILLIONS of times have I told you not to exagerate!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Maybe we're getting a little bit serious again, so I should tell you about the black funeral service van I followed in Sheffield today.
Bet they wish they had washed it.
Written in the muck on the back was the slogan "We'll shift your stff - in a jiff!"
And then below it said 'No bodies are kept in this vehicle overnight'

Maybe I'm driving too close.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

quote
I only need the slightest nudge to get on my high horse about him 
Anne


What have horses got to do with tony blair.............does he ride..............or own a horse drawn caravan   :lol: :lol: 

Moi


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Otto,

Once followed a large truck, same thing, covered in muck, someone had written on the back “ex-Arab shoplifter no hand signals” :lol: :lol: :lol: 


MHS…Rob


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Or nice new white Iveco on M60. Back covered in dirt.
Big letters said "If you can't see my mirrors @$^& off to SpecSavers"

I'm thinking of cultivating a soily patch at the back of Babe as my bit to promote literacy among my neighbours kids.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Otto-de-froste, 
I hope you are up to date with the latest "text speak" :lol: or you will be wasting your time, they will not have a clue what you are on about :roll: so you would have to this exercise in a sort of "text language to English" dictionary to promote anything approaching literacy :lol: 

Hi Paul, 
This is not my personal opinion mind  but the husband reckons his wife looks pretty  dubious 8O 

Anne


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Que?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

4 DAYS TO GO TO HAPPY DAY

Some guide notes:

If you have a short memory or not to sure what HAPPY really means, ask someone, "hello, am I happy" if they say no then you have until wednesday to find somthing to be happy about.

It might be worth taking a note book around with you so you can record thost HAPPY moments.

B


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? 4 days to go to be Happy? No way Jose. I'm happy today. I have just got all the services working correctly in our Minnie Winnie. Yippee. :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Good Idea Bertha  We have a lovely MH  

Spent the winter away in Spain \/ 

Now retired :BIG: 

Spend the time working out future travel plans  

We are becoming almost Full Timers when we look at just how long we have been in uk this year :BIG: 

Is that enough Happiness today?

Oh yes and all the lovely people we meet along the way and fellow MHF

:BIG:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Rita,

It seems you got your HAPPY just right, I will send ypu a list of the memeber here who having trouble being HAPPY and maybe you can offer them private councilling.

Really though, once you get past that hard British exterior you couldn't wish for a better bunch of HAPPY people, its getting past the grumpy exterior is the problem.

Put the bikes on the rack and counting down the days before we go, we are more than HAPPY

B


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O *BERTHA*. Anybody would think you were getting excited about going away on holiday or something. :roll:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Its a work, country and age thing, all of which is getting me to think I need a good holiday or even, somehow, to do what many of you have done and sell-up

By the way, is there such a thing as the "male menopause" (no women are aloud to answer)

B


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Male Menopase? Yes indeed. I quite often pause before I make a post. By the way. Is it 4 day's to go or 8? It's confusing you mentioning it on 2 different threads. I have to pause to see which you are referring to.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

4 days for HAPPY wednesday's
8 days for just getting out of here

B


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Your holiday must be looming  

At least you sound as though you are in NEED of it :wink: 

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY :brave: 


:wav:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Last Wednesday after reading a number of winging posts I felt it was time to get HAPPY

Another Wednesday has quickly come around again and although not to many negative posts this last week

The real important thing is have you had a HAPPY week

So tell us what has made you HAPPY over the last 7 days.

For me, it is 7 less days to go before we go away.
And also the children have written their own set of rules for the use of the MH, 1) Dad is not allowed to do number 2's in the loo 2) Dad is not allowed to sleep in the Van because he snores 3) Dad is not allowed to break wind during the hours of darkness 4) Dad must provide pocket money throughout the duration of our vacation.

So I am really HAPPY that the kids are taking the coming holidays with some consideration for others

B


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Well, proves one thing, apart from those within this thread the rest of you are now proven to be:

A RIGHT MISERABLE BUNCH OF WINGING MOTORHOMERS 

Just hope I am not on the same site as most of you

B


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy your Holiday away from all these unhappy people *BERTHA*. :wink:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I know, I criticise people here but I have been working in Paris for a few days and its sad I know but I get withdrawal symtoms if I don't read these posts for a few days

B


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi B

I got a week to go before our happy week. Got the blues about my batteries, but good old MHF revealed the answer, i'd been a prat and left a light on  

So I'm getting happier by the day, work is madness at the moment, but got some good people working for me who never phone me when I'm away, even though I insist that they should.

ROLL ON NEXT WEEK      

Dave


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I know how you feel Dave 

Where are you heading


B


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi B

We are heading for a potential nightmare  

We asked the kids what they wanted from the MH, and they said Rock concerts.

So we folded, and we are going to stop at Cannock chase and take in the V Festival at weston park next weekend, and the stop in Thames valley and do the Reading Festival Fri, Sat & Sun the following weekend.

We have midweek to do other things, which was supposed to be running into London on the tube. This is a still being debated at home, I'm all for it, but we need a concensus, and we haven't got it at the moment.

But what the hell - We'll be away - I'd die for it.

Dave


----------

